# AR Parts x 2



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

$23.50 scores you extra parts for fixing an AR....free shipping. Decent group of ingredients too...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LK4T14Q/ref=pd_aw_sbs_2?pi=SS115&simLd=1&dpPl=1&dpID=51wMth-6Z9L


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Saves a few bucks the kit normally sells local for 30-35 depending when you buy


----------

